# Welfare Poem



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

we cross ocean,
Poor and broke,
Take bus,
See employment folk.

Nice man treat me
Good in there,
Say I need to
See welfare.

Welfare say,
"You come no more,
We send cash
Right to your door."

Welfare checks,
They make you wealthy,
Medicaid it keep
You healthy!

By and by,
I got plenty money,
Tha nks to you,
American dummy.

Write to friends
In motherland,
Tell them 'come
Fast as you can.'

They come in turbans
And Ford trucks,
I buy big house
With welfare bucks

They come here,
We live together,
More welfare checks,
It gets better!

Fourteen families,
They moving in,
But neighbor's patience
Wearing thin.

Finally, white guy
Moves away,
Now I buy his house,
And then I say,

"Find more aliens

For house to rent."
And in the yard
I put a tent.

Send for family
They just trash,
But they, too,
Draw welfare cash!

Everything is
Very good,
And soon we
Own the neighborhood.

We have hobby
it's called breeding,
Welfare pay
For baby feeding.

Kids need dentist?
Wife need pills?
&nbs p; We get free!
We got no bills!

American crazy!
He pay all year,
To keep welfare
Running here.

We think America darn
good place!
Too darn good for the
white man race.

If they no like us, they
can scram,
Got lots of room in
Pakistan.

It is interesting that
the federal government provides single refugee with
A monthly allowance of
$1,890.00 and each can also get
An additional $580.00 in
social assistance for a total of $2,470.00.

This compares very well to
a single pensioner who after contributing
To the growth and
development of America for 40 to 50 years
Can only receive a monthly
maximum of $1,012.00 in old age pension
And Guaranteed Income
Supplement.
Maybe our pensioners should
apply as refugees!

Lets send this to all
Americans, so we can all be ticked off and maybe
We can get the refugees cut
back to $1,012.00 and the pensioners up
To $2,470 00 and enjoy some
of the money we were forced to submit to
Th e Government over the last
40 or 50 years.

It will only get worse with Obama.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> social assistance for a total of $2,470.00.


I have news for you. It beats full federal retirement.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Dont tell me that plainsman I was looking forward to retirement.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

FlashBoomSplash said:


> Dont tell me that plainsman I was looking forward to retirement.


I feel sorry for you guys on the new retirement system. People don't want 2% of their Social Security to go into the stockmarket, and that is what about 75% of the current federal retirement. Novel idea isn't it, you save it and it's yours. Federal retirement when I started in 1971 was number one in the nation, and by 1980 it wasn't even in the top 500. That was because others improved, then federal retirement went to pot when Reagan used all the funds to save social security. Oh, well. Better to be free and have less money, than rich and no guns to hunt with. I'll bet 99.9% of the people have no idea how Reagan saved social security. It wasn't free though, now it has to be paid for.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> it is interesting that the federal government provides single refugee with A monthly allowance of $1,890.00 and each can also get An additional $580.00 in social assistance for a total of $2,470.00.


How many times does this stuff have to be shown to be complete bs?
http://www.snopes.com/politics/immigration/refugees.asp


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

cwoparson said:


> > it is interesting that the federal government provides single refugee with A monthly allowance of $1,890.00 and each can also get An additional $580.00 in social assistance for a total of $2,470.00.
> 
> 
> How many times does this stuff have to be shown to be complete bs?
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/immigration/refugees.asp


Thanks cw. There are so many stupid things that do happen like this that I for one was willing to believe it without a second thought. I am pleased you took more effort. Good job. If I complain I would like it to be real.

The thread however did really peak my interest. I wish I knew what was happening. I know many of these people are going to college at no expense while our children are getting loans. I have a friend that finished college at about 45 years old. He has been paying for the last five years and still paying.

I know I should check into these things further, but UPS just showed up with a package from Cabela's. Two Noah tarps, and I can't wait to see how many set up variations I can get out of them. I hope to be sleeping in them set up as a tepee on some mountain top in Montana this fall.

Thanks again cw. Langager has caught me suckering out a number of times  and although embarrassing I like the facts and appreciate the efforts people make to get them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If I can live on welfare, then why am I going to college. :******: 
Actually I am proudly going to college and paying for it out of my own pocket. It really sucks to see the people that get free college never go to class, if they do go to class the mess arond the whole time. It about time the USA government get rid of welfare, and give money back to the people who paid in to it.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

This is only two years ago but a guy that I was going to school with was getting rental assistance and only had to pay $25/month and there was three of them living there, to top it off they recieved monthly $$$ for utilities in the $150 range which they would take less than $50 to pay and they would spend the rest at the bar. This kids parents are very well off. :eyeroll:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

They could prolly spell Poem right.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dosch said:


> They could prolly spell Poem right.


You probably shouldn't bring that up.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Only reason it clicked with me was the same thing appeared before on here. this kind of stuff and the fact a lot of people depend on social security as a retirement has always irked me.

My Dad dropped out of school by the 8th grade and went to work in the fields. Even with the eight children that he and Mom begot he had over 50 years to plan his retirement. But he ended up on social security alone at the end. Dad had no one to blame but himself. Like most, he looked at social security as a retirement for his golden years. Social Security is not a retirement. It is just an allowance to supplement your retirement package which is the individuals responsibility to plan for. Even the poorest of the poor has 50 plus years to put something away. 
Mom and Dad were fortunate in that six of us children were still alive to assist their meek existence so they would not want for anything. Some people are not so fortunate but still I blame no one but the individual themselves for not having the forethought and control to plan for their own retirement.

I'm certainly not making excuses for the mess the blood suckers in Washington have made out of Social Security, Medicare, and welfare but anyone that depends on the government to help them through a crises or retirement are being shortsighted and foolish if they expect a decent life in their senior years. Okay, rant for the day is over. Got going and couldn't find the stop button.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

> They could prolly spell Poem right.


I blame Bush. :lol:

Cwoparson

I saw that on snopes before I posted I figured I would post the general idea.

This story will piss all of you off.

I know a couple that recently won the lottery $675,000 to be exact. Shortly after the wife stopped working and the husband reduced his hours to part time. When they did this they lost there health care. Well a year went by and they built additions on their house and bought 2 brand new vehicles one of the vehicles cost over $45,000 the other a modest $30,000. Well she got pregnant and to cheat the system the money they didn't spend they signed over to their parents in turn the parents invested it in their name. So now everyone on this site and in America are paying for their Childs health care cost. Nice huh.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

FlashBoomSplash said:


> > They could prolly spell Poem right.
> 
> 
> I blame Bush. :lol:


I'll blame the pencil or in this case the keyboard.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm not the most economically literate person around, but I do hear about all the benefits legislators want to give illegal aliens, at that does p*** (make me angry). I have no problem helping someone who needs help, but I'm really tired of supporting the "I don't want to work" culture. Refugees might be a different situation. Many refugees are trying to escape a situation with their lives, much less anything else. I remember the Kurdish refugees several years ago who were escaping genocide from that outstanding humanist, Saddam Hessein. Those folks needed help. But I still say I would rather teach them to fish than just give them fish.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> dosch said:
> 
> 
> > They could prolly spell Poem right.
> ...


Thanks, I was reading this and drinking my coffee at my desk at work. Now my new LCD screen is drinking coffee. LMAO :lol:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

According to Mrs Obama, they are ready to go on welfare. She says they can barely make it on their combined salaries.

http://www.jewishworldreview.com/0308/jkelly031008.php3


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

She talks about how hard it is to make ends meet and she makes $316,962 ? Give me a break. Then her husband is a senator and selling books also. They spend $10,000 a year on piano and dance lessons for the kids, but they can barely make payments on their college loans? Ya, I'm crying on my keyboard.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Yea, between them their expected income is over half a mil/year. Then there are other incomes; royalties, consulting fees, etc that are not predictable, but add up as well. Here I am living on $1000/mo, and thinking I'm making out OK.


----------

